# Quality Angelfish at a great price.



## DBL TAP (Apr 27, 2008)

(Mods - I'm not sure if this is the correct thread location)

Like many of my fellow TPTers, I'm not made of cash so I'm always on the lookout for a great deal. 

For a while now I've been looking for some quality Pinoy angelfish at an affordable price. I reached out to some local breeders but didn't have much luck. I found some online but the breeder was usually on the East coast. And once shipping was tacked on, the order was too expensive. Then I met Tony Boeckholt on the Facebook group: Fish Geeks - all I can say is "wow!"

I ordered 6 blue Pinoy zebras and he sent me several extrasroud:. He told me they were dime size but they actually quarter size. Best of all he sent them overnight. They landed at my door in 13 hours from the time he sent them from Iowa to San Diego - less stress on the fish.

Great fish, great prices and great customer service! I hope this source helps my fellow Planters save some money and get some affordable hi-end fish.

(Here's a picture of the fish one hour after they released into the tank. Not colored up yet but looking for a meal. The Angel in the lower left hand corner is dime size)


----------



## DBL TAP (Apr 27, 2008)

Here's Tony's email if you don't have a Facebook account [email protected]

Right now he's blowing out his Blue Platinum Pinoy angels for next to nothing. Don't miss out. Send him an email.

Good luck!


----------

